# Looking for Epic music composers!



## SImonK (Nov 26, 2018)

Good day. Im a fulltime Youtuber covering songs in the epic/orchestral style. Not keeping up with the work though, need to outsource my tracks to stay consistent. Looking for high end, top quality composers. Is this the place to announce this kinda thing? Not sure if I should share a link here or not.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 26, 2018)

There are plenty of music libraries that will be happy to licence music to you. Let me know if you need some names.


----------



## SImonK (Nov 27, 2018)

Daryl said:


> There are plenty of music libraries that will be happy to licence music to you. Let me know if you need some names.



I'm actually looking for a custom built track for every song that I do. I'm a vocalist, so the song has to be tailored specifically for that. Not looking for licensing.


----------



## Wibben (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm not sure your question is coming through. What exactly are you looking for? A collaborator that can orchestrate and program the orchestra for your covers? Soundtrack to your videos? Or something else?


----------



## thov72 (Nov 27, 2018)

please do share a link


SImonK said:


> I'm actually looking for a custom built track for every song that I do


----------



## SImonK (Nov 27, 2018)

thov72 said:


> please do share a link



Don't know how else to explain I guess. Just need someone to produce instrument tracks to to my songs. I thought I'd post here since most are working with orchestral VST's, from what I've seen.


----------



## SalimD (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm interested! Where can I contact you ? Also, could you share the links to the original songs you covered in these 2 videos?


----------



## SImonK (Nov 27, 2018)

SalimD said:


> I'm interested! Where can I contact you ? Also, could you share the links to the original songs you covered in these 2 videos?



Most of the songs I do are covers. Working on a few original ones, but here's one that I released:


----------



## SalimD (Nov 27, 2018)

Sounds good! Would love to take part


----------



## SImonK (Nov 27, 2018)

SalimD said:


> Sounds good! Would love to take part



Just PM me here with some of your work.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 27, 2018)

SImonK said:


> Don't know how else to explain I guess. Just need someone to produce instrument tracks to to my songs. I thought I'd post here since most are working with orchestral VST's, from what I've seen.



Ah sorry for the misunderstanding. As the songs are mostly covers, I guess the work will be fee based. What sort of fee are you prepared to pay for the service per song?


----------



## SImonK (Nov 27, 2018)

Daryl said:


> Ah sorry for the misunderstanding. As the songs are mostly covers, I guess the work will be fee based. What sort of fee are you prepared to pay for the service per song?



Yes, fee based. Initially I posted "Looking for high end, top quality composers." I'm looking for something as good as a major movie trailer. So obviously I know that's not going to be cheap. Better than what I've composed, thats at least.=)


----------



## Daryl (Nov 27, 2018)

SImonK said:


> Yes, fee based. Initially I posted "Looking for high end, top quality composers." I'm looking for something as good as a major movie trailer. So obviously I know that's not going to be cheap. Better than what I've composed, thats at least.=)


OK, so what sort of fee are you thinking about? If you feel unconformable posting on an open forum, feel free to PM me.


----------



## SImonK (Nov 27, 2018)

Daryl said:


> OK, so what sort of fee are you thinking about? If you feel unconformable posting on an open forum, feel free to PM me.


Its not letting me PM you for some reason. Can you try?


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi there, 

If you're still looking, I'd also love to share my work with you! Let me know. 

Thomas


----------



## Ironwood Studio (Dec 13, 2018)

SImonK said:


> Its not letting me PM you for some reason. Can you try?


I could throw something together what’s your budget


----------



## Brambleclaw (Dec 13, 2018)

Any information - STEM BPM- Key original song to go by of what you are looking for. Would be fun to have a tinker.


----------



## Ironwood Studio (Dec 13, 2018)

Brambleclaw said:


> Any information - STEM BPM- Key original song to go by of what you are looking for. Would be
> 
> 
> Brambleclaw said:
> ...


----------



## Brambleclaw (Dec 14, 2018)

Vocal stems that you would normally use dry/wet which ever you prefer. If this is a cover of a song the name of that song. The Key of that you are singing in, and the BPM that the stems are set to/music should be at. 

Do you usually add the vocals to the track post or pre the instrumental?


----------



## shaulhadar (May 15, 2020)

Hi, in case this is still relevant, I am interested.
I am Shaul Hadar, epic music composer for filmes and games...

You can check my site here:
www.shaulhadar.com

I will be happy to compose some music for you!


----------

